# Babies!!!



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

My first cockatiel chick has opened its eyes  I'm super excited and can't wait for them to be a little older so I can start handling them more. 











Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

So Cute!!!!!!


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

They grow so fast!!










Say cheese!!











Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how precious!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolutely adorable X x


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Awww! how cute! Lutino? Congrats!


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just turned 3 weeks old 










And I've got one baby out of 2 clutches that isn't lutino




















Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations  It looks like they gave you lutino and pieds.


----------

